
Goldman Sachs asks: 'Is curing patients a sustainable business model?' - belltaco
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/11/goldman-asks-is-curing-patients-a-sustainable-business-model.html
======
cmurf
If companies are in fact amoral and are not compelled to be moral, and the
only good is profit, then it is rational to conclude given the choice they
would prefer development of a pill you have to take every day for the rest of
your life, than a cure.

------
HarryHirsch
This is important: Goldman Sachs ask who is financing medical innovation and
what should be financed for best returns. They do not say the FDA is bad for
business, it's the medical field itself that has problems delivering returns.

